# Riders now see their rating up front



## destined2hold (May 24, 2017)

This move should increase riders' awareness of their rating. Hopefully a small step toward further emphasis down the road. Thoughts?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

I had several of them asking me about the ratings, is a good way to inform them about our peeves like slamming doors, open containers, driver-thru and pit stops. Also a good way to introduce them to their lost forgotten art of tipping.
Also you can tell them that some drivers will NOT pick up a rider with low ratings specially at night.
I saw an uptick on my ratings almost right away and also a few more tips that usual.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

I tell them their rating during the ride. About 90% had no clue. Also tell them how to improve, sometimes. Depends on the PAX.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Some riders just don't get how bad they smell. It is usually from riders who work with food or cooped up all day in an apartment which smells bad. Others are cigarette and perfume which is masking body odor. uuuuuu

Also if they are not educated on the rating system, they will most likely think 4.5 is pretty good. I doubt it will make any difference at all.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

destined2hold said:


> This move should increase riders' awareness of their rating. Hopefully a small step toward further emphasis down the road. Thoughts?


It's not so much as whether the pax knows their rating but whether they understand what it tells the driver about them.


----------



## MykUberBoy (Mar 16, 2017)

I hope they got deactivated too when they go lower than 4.6


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Their "deactivation" occurs when we don't pick them up. YMMV but I seldom pick up PAx rated below 4.7. It has to be a slow day, and a high 4.6 like a 4.66or higher. I never pick up a PAx below 4.6. Never Nomo. It probably costs me 15-20 dollars a night but saves my rating and my sanity.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Most veteran drivers do not pick up low rated riders (4.6 or below for the most part). New drivers will pick them up. Just like I did when I was new and didn't know any better. They will always get rides.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Most veteran drivers do not pick up low rated riders (4.6 or below for the most part). New drivers will pick them up. Just like I did when I was new and didn't know any better. They will always get rides.


True


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i told a pax he had a 4.2 rating, and he thought it was a good rating. lol so many wont even know it isnt good.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Why are you picking up a 4.2? That is part of the problem


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> Why are you picking up a 4.2? That is part of the problem


normally i dont. but i was 1 or 2 away from quest bonus and 2 hours left.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

I had 5+ people mention their rating this weekend.


----------

